# Pet Store Hedgehogs-Got Q's



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello,
So we have only one pet shop in our area that sales hedgehogs. I normally try to avoid it, because they act like you are going to steal the hedgehog if you ask to handle it. They don't realize that hedgehogs need handled, just like the dogs they sale need human interaction.

Anyways, we went in today. They have two small little males, housed seperately. One hedgie was on a wheel, wheeling and the other was in a hut sleeping. I asked to hold the wheeling one first. They said 'Oh its very friendly". It was, it was also very small. He was a male hedgie, but was weird was you could actually see his.."goods sack". There was a noticable buldge, where the balls were located. I have never noticed this in my two boys. Do you think it was because he was so little/thin?

The second hedgie was the same way, but not as shocking noticable. He had more weight on him, but he didn't have a wheel.They employee said, "He is not as friendly.". He was a sweety and calmed after a few minutes of being held.

I guess the first hedgie had been wheeling for a few hours. I told them that removing the wheel might be a good idea, as it can make them thiner. the wheel they had was also bad for their nails. This pet shop is pretty much the same as any other, nothing was done.

Both were very friendly and very cute. I kinda fell for the pair, I am really hoping they are not there long. But once sold, their situation could get worse..They are on hedgie food, no heat source, and the wheel was not a good one. They new owners will care for them the exact same way, unless they do their research before hand.

I shouldn't take on anymore hedgies...but I plan to go again next weekend. I want to hold them and keep them friendly. The shop sells them for $199.99, so basically $200. 

Anyways, the questions is about that buldge (the testical sack buldge) is that normal? Could that be a health issue?

My guys are both over 500grams, so these looked really small. I don't think my hedgies were ever this small. Flower though is only 300grams max ever, so pretty small .

Thank You!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The size could just be because they're babies, but there's also plenty of small hedgies where it's normal for them. If they're on hedgie food though, they could be not getting enough fat. I'm not sure if this would work, but do you think the store might be willing to switch them to a good cat food if you offer to buy it and leave it for use with the hedgies? And with his testicles, it just depends on the hedgie, I would guess that it's normal for him, unless they look disfigured in anyway, or seem uncomfortable. The hedgie boy that I'm petsitting right now has pretty noticeable testicles, which is perfectly normal for him.

Another thought, something that I've done for a store near me that had some hedgehogs - try writing up a little care info sheet, with some details on cages, heating, food, equipment, bedding, etc. and print off a few copies. Take it to the store and ask them if they'll keep it on hand for people that come in that are interested in the hedgehogs. You could include the link for the forums here on it too, which would be great for them to come and do more research. I'm not 100% sure that the new owners of the two females my store had actually got my care sheets, but it's worth a try!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

You can see Diggory's and I asked that question on here a few months ago and was told it is perfectly normal!

And Kelsey, I doubt the pet store would hand them out if they said to do anything on them that they weren't doing for the hedgies already in the store. Otherwise the customer would ask well why aren't you taking proper care of them then haha. But it is always worth a try  I would totally buy heat lamps and food and everything for a pet store if they promised to use them right.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, unfortunately, I don't think I will get far with this store. I might be able to do the cat food thing though. They sale a variety of cat foods, that are recommended for hedgies. Maybe if I purchase a bag from them for them, I can encourage them to use it. 

They also have CHE for the reptiles they sale, they just either choose or do not know to use them on the hedgehogs. I will for sure go talk it can't hurt. The care sheets also can't hurt, who knows...maybe educating them on hedgehogs will make a difference.

We were up late last night talking about them. Even my fiance handled the first one, something he does not do all that often.  

Thank you both for the reply on the buldge as well. I guess some males are even more clear when it comes to gender.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's FAR from an ideal situation, but...if you do happen to go in and one of the hogs is attempting hibernation, that might actually help convince them to put a heating lamp on them. (Or least I really, really hope it would.) This is actually what happened at my store...I went in one day to check on the girls they had, and one was wobbly. Knew what I would get when I picked her up and yup - cold, cold belly. :? I went straight over to the closest employee, told her "Feel her belly" "...Whoa, that's cold." "Yup. She's going to die if she doesn't get heat." Repeated the process with another employee...in front of other customers. He went straight over and switched a heat lamp from an empty cage to the hedgehog cage. 

If you can...try speaking to the store manager at some point when you go in. They're the ones with the power to make changes with the animals, usually, and if you can get through to them, that'd be best. But keep trying with the employees as well - if you can get one that really likes animals and will try to do things right, they may be willing to fight on the hedgies' behalf to their manager.

Good luck with helping these little guys, and dealing with the store!


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, 
after a lot of talking and financial reviewing, we decided to go get one of the hedgehogs!

It was cold in the store, VERY cold. Both hedgehogs were sleeping. I told them we would take one.. They then tell us that in order for us to have the 7day guarantee that we HAVE to buy their hedgehog diet. My fiance asked if we could buy cat food instead..They ended up turning it into a big issue. Saying their concern was GI issues, I told them okay but a guarantee should cover more than GI issues. Buying their hedgehog food doesn't guarantee againt respiratory issues, issue due to hibernation because the place is cold, and many other issues.

To make a long story short, we have one of the hedgies (the smaller one) and we do not have a guarantee on him. But in our oppinion the guarantee is crap anyway.

I feel sorry for the other one, but I am glad I could help this one.

BTW, he is chowing down on food as I type this .

He came from a breeder that kinda cared about him. He was color marked, and his is friendly..but small. Age is unknown..but I would say young.

I'll post pictures after I weigh him later on!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

glad you talked to them! and glad he is now in a great home!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Yay for rescues! Im sure if you continue to talk to them they can at least make that one hedgehog left comfortable. Happy to see that you were able to save at least one of them. Congrats on your new family member! There have been a lot of rescues going on lately, myself included :lol:


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep, I plan to go handle the remaining hedgie this weekend. With more handling he will come around, he unballed the other day for me and again today.

I called and made a vet appointment for the new hedgie just to get him checked out. He weighs 198 grams! This is litterally the smallest hedgie I have ever had. My others (excluding Flower) were all over 300 grams when I got them. Flower was 289-ish when I got her, and she still only runs around 300grams.

Anyway's on a closer inspection he is also pretty dark. He has algerian check smudges... 

Side face shot 




Front face..


I have small hands, and I can actually hold him in one hand when he is balled up. I can't do this with any of my others. You can also see the yellow/orange marks from breeder on him (near bottom). I guess I understand why they sell them this way..but still, if hedgies are so hard to breed then why do they sale to brokers/pet shops?


I couldn't get a shot of the testical buldge area... maybe another day .
They estimated his age around 3-4months, but I think he is closer to 8wks. I don't think he has started quilling yet.He just looks young to me, compared to my others that were 3months when I got them.

Enjoy the pictures!


----------

